# Hydrogen peroxide algae control, who uses it?



## discusdan (9 Mar 2014)

Hey all

Just been browsing youtube and came across a couple of videos that show using hydrogen peroxide can control algae outbreaks.





I've not heard of this before so was curious to see if any one is using it in their tanks and what the outcome is?
Is it harmful to the fish/plants in any way?

I've read you need the 35% food grade peroxide but how much do you dose and does it need to be watered down like you do with Glutaraldehyde.

Whats your thoughts?


----------



## EdwinK (9 Mar 2014)

It's a quite old method and really works. You'll be alright with 3 % peroxide from regular pharmacy. Here is a full thread and instructions - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684


----------



## harryH (9 Mar 2014)

Yes it works, as do many other algae remedies but I imagine they are all a case of treating the symptom and not the cause.

Harry.


----------



## pepedopolous (9 Mar 2014)

It works but if you need to get rid of some BBA on hardscape, nothing beats liquid carbon applied directly. I think hydrogen peroxide is best for 'weaker' green algae as an alternative to bleach for cleaning lily pipes, dropcheckers etc.

I've been more cautious using it since I killed a patch of _Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' _with it. I think I must have sprayed too much. It pearled like crazy and melted away in 2 days.

In an aquarium with fish and shrimp I'm always worried about them swimming right into the treated area as I'm doing it. For this reason, I like to remove whole rocks and treat them in a bucket overnight. A bit of scrubbing later and they're good as new.

P


----------



## discusdan (9 Mar 2014)

cheers for the replies chaps.

I have a small amount of green spot algae on some of my swords so I might try a light dose of this to see if it keeps it at bay.


----------



## sanj (9 Mar 2014)

It is a reasonably well known treatment for algae, but more as a spot treatment. I am not too comfortable with the liberal way in which this guy uses it and without regular water changing. It looks like it does not have an immediate affect on fauna, but the longer term I am not sure, unless of course the hyrodrogen peroxide soon breaks down into more benign compounds?


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2014)

sanj said:


> It is a reasonably well known treatment for algae, but more as a spot treatment.


Would agree with this, I would never dose it into the tank like the guy in the first video, should be only user for spot treatment which works pretty well.


----------



## sparkyweasel (9 Mar 2014)

Don't fret, Sanj, it breaks down into water and oxygen, so as benign as you could hope for. 
But it is powerful stuff before it breaks down, needs to be used with caution.


----------



## sanj (13 Mar 2014)

Just food for thought, this wiki link makes reference to use in hydroponics and even as o2 enhancement for captive fish:

Horticulture
Some horticulturalists and users of hydroponics advocate the use of weak hydrogen peroxide solution in watering solutions. Its spontaneous decomposition releases oxygen that enhances a plant's root development and helps to treat root rot (cellular root death due to lack of oxygen) and a variety of other pests.[40][41][42]

Fish Aeration
Laboratory tests conducted by fish culturists in recent years have demonstrated that common household hydrogen peroxide can be used safely to provide oxygen for small fish. The hydrogen peroxide releases oxygen by decomposition when it is exposed to catalysts such as manganese dioxide.[43][44]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrogen_peroxide


----------



## Mike Hughes (14 Mar 2014)

best method if you have a power cut and don't have a generator to supply tanks/ponds etc with vital oxygen for livestock


----------

